# Float tube recommendations



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Looking to get some float tubes for my son and I.

What do you guys recommend and features that you really like on your float tubes? Need the option to hike in with them, so pontoon is out.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Float tube recommendations/*

Fat Cat tubes get great reviews. My son loves his.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

I have a couple. I would recommend the Fish Cat 4. Great tube and not bad packing for hikes under 2 miles. My Prowler is a little too large and heavy for the hikes I make, but it's nice when close to the water.

If you plan on bushwhacking and making hikes over 2 miles I would take a 
look at something lighter. Something that can be rolled up tight or stuffed into a pack.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

I think this one looks fun. I don't know how it performs:

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Boat..._l=SBC;cat104794380;cat104710680;cat104335380

Or if you want to go cheap just get a Caddis float tube at Sportsman's Warehouse for under $100. I've had two of those and they each lasted about 10 years with lots of usage.


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

Dont know if they are still around, but I have had my Bucks Bags forever and LOVE it, I have really taken mine through alot and it has been GREAT !


----------

